
The Side Project Marketing Checklist - duck
https://www.sideprojectchecklist.com/marketing-checklist/
======
AntonyBrown
When it comes to marketing, this contact management software
[https://voiptimecloud.com/online-contact-management-
software...](https://voiptimecloud.com/online-contact-management-software/) is
my number one marketing tool. It helps me to arrange my contacts and implement
email marketing more effectively.

------
yehosef
This is great - I was thinking about this idea but for the entire stack. Eg.

* DNS provider

* CDN

* email

* servers (cloud/vps/hardware)

* authentication integrations

* messaging (notifications, sms)

* monitoring (performance, uptime, etc)

* etc..

There are many possible details in building a site/app and often someone
starting a side project that has an talent in a certain part of the stack may
be unfamiliar with other parts of the stack and what the options (and
tradeoffs) are.

If anyone knows of such a list, please share.

